# 07 early goose season



## foldem_up_mn (Mar 18, 2008)

lets see yur pics heres a few of mine


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I dont know why it is so small??


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

We played that game quite a bit back in ohhh September? :lol: :beer:

Nice pics.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

dosent matter to me im down for anything goose hunting no matter what month it is


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> We played that game quite a bit back in ohhh September? :lol:  :beer:
> 
> Nice pics.


Ill give them a few Brody!


















I didn't have any with all of us in them. Just Tanata's ugly mug.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

We were done by 8:14 this day. I was thinking about getting the one on the far left mounted. :beer:


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

that looks like it was a heck of a hunt


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

TINGER said:


> that looks like it was a heck of a hunt


I just wanna thank god and everyone else that made that amazing day possible. I swear I felt a presence in the spread that morning.


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

bandman said:


> TINGER said:
> 
> 
> > that looks like it was a heck of a hunt
> ...


you must have spent lots of time to get all those: scouting, setting up, especially calling them in


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I can only explain so much of the commitment through words (no sleep for weeks, $1000's in gas, royal rumble in the stubble w/ 4 other crews, and 658 FFD'S), but it was all worth it in the end as you can see. We filmed it, but unfortunately don't want to put Zink and Foiles out of business so we'll keep that low key.

Pm sent regarding a good buddy moving to your neck of the woods this weekend. :wink:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

BM, whos moving to Jhizzle?


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

Great pictures guys!!


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

Ill keep it short.
























Best for last.

DELETED by dblkluk...


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

*DELETED picture* by dblkluk

:eyeroll:

Thanks Foiles


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

im not impressed with that pic :eyeroll:
way to repersent the blue platers


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

um, seriously? what is wrong with some people, Yeah, you shot the head off a goose, do you want something for that? I strongly suggest you take that off.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

HonkerExpress said:


> um, seriously? what is wrong with some people, Yeah, you shot the head off a goose, do you want something for that? I strongly suggest you take that off.


Agreed

Things like this do not need to be posted on here. This is not the image us waterfowlers want to be known for-


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Its gone guys....

Carry on..


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

USSapper said:


> HonkerExpress said:
> 
> 
> > um, seriously? what is wrong with some people, Yeah, you shot the head off a goose, do you want something for that? I strongly suggest you take that off.
> ...


Niether is that guy in your avatar but I dont hear a big stink about that. Sure you can see that butt of a guy standing on the corner... do you want something for that.

I did not mean to offend anybody with it.


----------



## Mallardboy (Feb 8, 2006)

HonkerExpress said:


> um, seriously? what is wrong with some people, Yeah, you shot the head off a goose, do you want something for that? I strongly suggest you take that off.


...........sounds like you guys are a little jealous that you cant get'em that close...... 8) ........its a dead goose just like all the other photos...big deal...grow up..... :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: ......


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

yep, none of us have ever shot a goose inside of 40 yards, how did you know?


----------



## Mallardboy (Feb 8, 2006)

......then prove it ........oh wait never mind it will just get deleted....not trying to sound like a prick here but come on it is a picture of a dead goose big deal....


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

prove it? prove your home boy shot the bird in the air and did not ground pound it when it was running away. That picture is the reason anti-hunting groups are getting there way around this country, and further supports there beliefs! those types of pics really make other hunters look bad, as far as proving to you that you guys arent the only ones that can finish birds take a look around the site, obviously you havent


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

goosehunternd said:


> *I dont know why it is so small??*


Oh boy...do I need to even ask? :lol: See you on the bait pile!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Mallardboy said:


> ......then prove it ........oh wait never mind it will just get deleted....not trying to sound like a prick here but come on it is a picture of a dead goose big deal....


Take a look around the site before you make these bold statements....


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

waterfowladdict said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > HonkerExpress said:
> ...


Not sure what your trying to get across here. The guy is my avatar pic says absolutely nothing about our image as waterfowlers. Posting pictures of a gooses' head that is almost blown completely off does. I can tell that you are a young waterfowler and once you mature more, you will understand what things like this do to ALL of us waterfowlers' image.


----------



## Mallardboy (Feb 8, 2006)

this is pointless to argue........its kinda sad that you worry about anti-hunters so much......trust me there is a lot worse things then a goose with a hole in its head......lets just get back to some early seaon pics


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

bandman said:


> We were done by 8:14 this day. I was thinking about getting the one on the far left mounted. :beer:


I can't begin to tell you the joy we had in the spread this day! bandman was like a prepubescent boy who just saw his first booby. :beer: setting out the 658 ffd's and 45 reelwings sure paid off this day! I'm also glad we opted for the goose chairs instead of those god aweful layout blinds we have. :lol:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

bandman said:


> We were done by 8:14 this day. I was thinking about getting the one on the far left mounted. :beer:


Rumor has it that Chaz called in all of those 18 pounders with his voice. Can you confirm or deny BM?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I heard they had such huge holes in there breasts from Gordy punching them out of the air? Is this true?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I heard they had such huge holes in there breasts from Gordy punching them out of the air? Is this true?


this is true. we spread goose in heat all over gordy's blind, and when they got close enough he would give them an uppercut to the midsection. truly amazing spectacle. I was filming and did all the calling by mouth. it seemed like they were really responding well to my moan that day


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Man  I wish I could have been there! Looks like he put the exact same hole in every one of them! MAN!!!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Man  I wish I could have been there! Looks like he put the exact same hole in every one of them! MAN!!!


they must have had chaz out with them that morning he and chuck norris only have that kind of accuracy :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I thought Gordy was Chucks son?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I thought Gordy was Chucks son?


no. no, now were just getting carried away! he's jackie chans son, can't you see the resemblance???


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:laugh: Oh boy where do I start?? I suffered from multiple broken knuckles that morning and am still rehabbing to this day (even though they are made outta steel fortunately enough). The warden even proceeded to come out and run the scanner over them (after putting them out w/ a fire extinguisher of course) to make sure I wasn't using any lead substitutes. :eyeroll:

Stay tuned in 08' because we will indeed be coming out w/ 2 new videos "Roundhouse kickin' big Cans" and "Karate Choppin' dusk till dawn". Right after we get done thinning out dem rabid husky's, kamikaze kangaroos, and pesky pigs around here.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Ah, the pictures I could show you. But then again, I can control myself and use common sense when it comes to posting stupid pictures.

Your correct, I have never actually even hunted, let alone get them to land or come within 30 yards.

I just get on the internet and talk like I know what I am doing, you called me out. Congrats.

Thats a pretty bold statment to make for not knowing the individual you are making it about. Just my two cents on that one.


----------



## foldem_up_mn (Mar 18, 2008)

you guys are killing htis thread it about the early goose season not arguing about stupid sh*t so if you dont wanna post about hunting dont post thanx


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

foldem_up_mn said:


> you guys are killing htis thread it about the early goose season not arguing about stupid sh*t so if you dont wanna post about hunting dont post thanx


Roger that good buddy


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

FPP.

This one's for you Sap.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)




----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

franchinatersss said:


> FPP.
> 
> This one's for you Sap.


Touche


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Early season in MN


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's a few from Sept '07


----------



## Bryan Pietig (Apr 11, 2008)

New to the site. Have to catch up.






















































































































....among more.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice pics bryan, I like the ones with the blood runnin down the side of the truck. :beer: and Welcome to site!


----------



## Bryan Pietig (Apr 11, 2008)

You have to wash it off fast, or it dries solid. I quit doing that because it was a pain.


----------

